# Pluscom Serial - USB Device not Recognized!



## smilyalien (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

I recently purchased a Pluscom RS232 - USB lead and installed the drivers and although Windows says that the drivers were successfully installed it then says Device Not recognized.

I have since installed PL2303_Prolific_DriverInstaller_v1210.exe as suggested by Windows but with no improvement.

In the Device Manager it shows under 'Universal Serial Bus Controllers' as Unknown Device and if I click on Update Drivers, Windows claims 'The best driver software for your device is already installed.'

However in Driver Details I have this message
"Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

Does anyone please have any ideas as to how I can get Windows to recognise this cable!?

Thanks
Simon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF see this Code 43: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems


----------

